# Playing W/ The Digi Cam



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

On another forum







I posted a "Build you own Watch Advertisement"

Here was my entry


















Isn't it funny that Mr Wajs does no advertising at all, yet there is a definitive following of his products









I hope you enjoy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That sounds like a splendid idea for a themed set of photos Mark, and a cracking photo as well.

I quite like idea of not advertising Mr Wajs's creations, keeps 'em nice and exclusive to those "in the know".


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

ESL said:


> That sounds like a splendid idea for a themed set of photos Mark, and a cracking photo as well.
> 
> I quite like idea of not advertising Mr Wajs's creations, keeps 'em nice and exclusive to those "in the know".


Thank you, George







!

I agree, when mingling w/ the general public, unless it is a WIS convention (







) you are probably the only person in that given situation who has an O&W on his wrist. And, Mr Wajs makes a wide variety of quality mechanical watches









I am glad to own his watches as he is an icon in the world of horology and will not be around forever.

I appreciate your thoughts







!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

O & W did a lot of advertising in the 60's.

All of their stuff was sold mail order so how else would people find out about them?

Nowadays with the internet it is easy to find them.


----------

